# How about a Rod Building meeting?



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Would you guys be interested in a get together for rodbuilder? Do a kind of NERBS style group get together, to share Ideas and tips and tricks. I could do one at my place in Salisbury, or we could do one in Raleigh which is more central. If you guys are interested post up, and we will decide on a location, or even do both places if it is recieved well enough.We can cover some basics, wrap layouts, and some grip work and whatever everyone wants, as long as we have someone there that feels comfortable enough to help everyone out. This wont be a one guy show, it will be us trading tips and techniques we picked up over time to help everyone out. I am passionate about rod building and wouldnt be able to do anything if it wasnt for someone taking the time to help me learn, I wouldnt be where I am. I am wanting to give back now and help other get started is what this is about for me.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am in. I will even go one further and offer my services to help show people what not to do!! LOL Seriously, just name the time and place. 
Robert


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

I would like to but I have no idea where anything in this area is Ive been in Georgia only for three months and have only traveled as far down as jekyll island Never been north of here where are you all at????
Danny


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

saltysurf said:


> I would like to but I have no idea where anything in this area is Ive been in Georgia only for three months and have only traveled as far down as jekyll island Never been north of here where are you all at????
> Danny



We are in NC, at least Chuck and I are....

Robert


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool Maybe if the meetings are help up there everyone could head to the coast for some fishing or something if i travel that far I know I want to make a couple days of it!!! But I am willing to put my .02 into this I dont know much but I know alil so count me in I love helping out others to the best of my ability. What most that want to do this dont understand I think is how easy it really is. Time consuming but easy. I was thinking of sudgesting something like this before as well, I just didnt have the nerve to ask since I am just getting my foot in the door here at PNS. But Im in if funds are avilable and weather permitting me to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

This is a fantastic idea. We could create a southern NERBS (SERBS)chapter and orginise some gettoghethers all over the south. My house is open to a forum. I,m just outside of raleigh, Chucks not far from Charlotte so where ever the most interest comes from would be the best first meeting. It would be great to get some rod builders of all skill sets to both help with tips and tecniques as well as maybe do some demos. I have room to set up two rod building lathes and fit up to maybe a dozen or so. We should keep this thread up to date and get a game plan together by maybe mid Jan or so then set a date and time.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

My lathe is set up in my garage, which is heated right now, so I can handle a decent size crowd. As long as I clean that SH** hole up that is


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am not far from Raleigh. But, I have no problem driving to Salisbury to participate.

Robert


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have nothing but questions and a couple beers to contribute but I would like to watch and learn. I vote for Sals-town


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

I am in Raleigh but will love to participate where it works out the best. I have a 10' lami (1) piece that is I would love to re-thread if we need a rod to practice on. I intend to replace it with a (2) piece, lighter model in the near future.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

So it looks like it might be set ey TAC Looks like I might have to travel a bit lmao. Lets get together and make this happen who knows where it might lead!!!!:fishing:lol All we need is a smiley over there>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> wrapping a rod lmao!!!!! The first ones though I might have to attend on the net video confrence or something


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Plus I got a 10' 2 piece uglystick I could donate to the cause of wrap and show but I need it back cause it was my Dads.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I would for sure be in on this.

I could use some new ideas before i go to the rod show


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'd be up for it. I have a boat rod I want to redo at some point in the near future and I could use any help I can get LOL.

Evan


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds cool. I would try and come.

John


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I believe this could turn into an ongoing event. WE could set up gettogethers through out the year and change venues as needed for attendance. Since I am fairly close to Fishticks4U I might be able to convince Scott to make a showing at a meeting and demo some of the newer stuff he has and maybe show some tips and tecniques with his epoxys. Scott is also a very accomplished builder himself and has alot he could offer. 

As far as schedule goes I am going to toss out Sat the 23rd. 8-9 is the fishing expo, 18 and 19th is the gun show so I am booked up. Everything is still in the planing stages so nothing is set in stone yet. Check you calenders and let us know.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jan 30th is the Dogfish tourney in WB. Try to avoid that weekend if possible. 

Robert


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow looks like this meeting is heating booking dates already lol.Im open any time right now at least till I find a job...... I will try to attend those events when they pop up!!! And I agree Gilly the possabilities here are endless just gotta figure out a starting point, since you all are very close location I will leave that up to you all. Like I said I will do my best to attend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I will have to lookinto it but I might still have a webinar account that we would be able to include you on if I can figure out how to use it. I too am still seeking employment so I know your pain.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

You know there is a free skype account as well I have one right now and works very good


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Saturday the 23rd Is looking good for me.


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Me too*



spydermn said:


> I have nothing but questions and a couple beers to contribute but I would like to watch and learn. I vote for Sals-town


I am also a big rookie. Would love to learn. Can bring beer.


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh yeah. I'm located at Fort Bragg. Most weekends work for me. Let me know.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Well if that is the date like I said I will try to make it!
Sent from my iPod


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The 23rd may be good for me also, but I wil be a last minute attendee/for sure thing.
A few things I could do. 
1. I think I can bring a set of demo rods. The latest and greatest; Caroina Cast Pro. I think this would make a good venue for a lot of people to put there hands on them.
2. I can help out with some boat/bottom/jigging rods if anyone is intrested. Plus I might know a few wraps.
3. I can bring some other rods that I have and maybe unload on (some poor saps...)Er, I mean, New customers.

I mentioned to Chuck that this might a good time to have a "Swap Meet" also.

We can call it the Build-a-muck and swap meet.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ryan Y said:


> The 23rd may be good for me also, but I wil be a last minute attendee/for sure thing.
> A few things I could do.
> 1. I think I can bring a set of demo rods. The latest and greatest; Caroina Cast Pro. I think this would make a good venue for a lot of people to put there hands on them.
> 2. I can help out with some boat/bottom/jigging rods if anyone is intrested. Plus I might know a few wraps.
> ...


Meant to post that, If anyone has any odds and ends blanks whatever the case may be, bring them, we can trade, buy sell whatever. I would be interested in teh boat rods myself Ryan. Ive built a few, but never any jigging rods. The cast pro rods will also be a good idea, they should be well recieved


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

This meeting is sounding better every second for me I never new rod differences till I moved here and found this site. Where Im from all you needed was a flyrod and a Spincast. For trout walleyes and pike. So beeing able to see what everyone uses would be great info for me and to see some bottom rigs and setuos would be great too. Im lucky I got in to PNS when I did cause I would have been lost the first time I hit the surf three months ago:fishing:
Thanks you all, Danny


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmmm, the chance to possibly do some horse trading for a 30lb fighting rod blank for king fishing. Hmmmmm. Not a bad idea!

Robert


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

mrgreenc21 said:


> I am also a big rookie. Would love to learn. Can bring beer.


You drive a hard bargen! Your more then welcome!:beer:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I got just what you need.*

I got a couple rod blanks I need to unload that are good for that. They are Chinese made with a clear finish. I think they are 40-50 pound class though and 7 feet. I've built two spinning boat rods on them and they are great. They feel like they have a tip for Live Bait rods but more parabolic.
They would make excellent beginner blnaks for what you need.



thekingfeeder said:


> Hmmm, the chance to possibly do some horse trading for a 30lb fighting rod blank for king fishing. Hmmmmm. Not a bad idea!
> 
> Robert


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

23rd might work, would have to run it by the boss but I am guessing it would be ok.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ryan Y said:


> I got a couple rod blanks I need to unload that are good for that. They are Chinese made with a clear finish. I think they are 40-50 pound class though and 7 feet. I've built two spinning boat rods on them and they are great. They feel like they have a tip for Live Bait rods but more parabolic.
> They would make excellent beginner blnaks for what you need.


OK, you have my interest....

Robert


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Sounds like fun, anyone got a field to test rods in? Especially if theres going to be new rods. Now if we could get Ryan White to send a few of his new rods it would be perfect.


----------



## cdf1961 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm a newbie in VA-would love to participate


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

dawgfsh said:


> Sounds like fun, anyone got a field to test rods in? Especially if theres going to be new rods. Now if we could get Ryan White to send a few of his new rods it would be perfect.


I have a few of the century rods, and Robert has a TTR, there would be plenty of high in blanks if you guys are interested.


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

I would be interested in checking out some rods and rod blanks. Swap meet sounds like a nice idea.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Couple of things, FIrst I am planning on doing a dec wrap siminar with a simple pattern, not 100% sure yet which one. Second I will have Billy Vivona's Decrotive wraps book for sale at the meeting, he is sending me some right now. Third I am trying to make some arraingements with Scott At fishsticks to check out some of his blanks also. let us know what everyone is intersted in seeing. The plans will be pretty simple for this first one, so we can hopefully work the bugs out, and then we will try ot do some at other places and cover other things. hopefully do this several times a year


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

I am sorry to say that I wont be able to make it for this first one, My daughter called us to day and she is going into labor for my first grand son i will be in wyoming till feb 1st. To see some of my family and to spoil my first grandchild. Could some one tape it for me or something so I can at least see what I missed? 
Thanks in advance 
Danny


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Tacpayne said:


> I have a few of the century rods, and Robert has a TTR, there would be plenty of high in blanks if you guys are interested.


me and a few others are interested in the hj 1265 and the afaw. for spanish fish'n


----------



## Fishin-Belews (Sep 7, 2007)

Count me in, I can use some help with my builds.
Chris in Belews Creek N.C.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

dawgfsh said:


> me and a few others are interested in the hj 1265 and the afaw. for spanish fish'n


I talked with Ryan White, I should have a few blanks for you guys to check out, he only has one 1265 right now and that is the demo, but he is sending it. This is really shaping up nicely, there should be a lot of awesome rods and blanks for you guys to check out, along with the great info we will be sharing. Im already starting to get excited


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I will definitely be bringing my AFAW Estuary. That is the 1-3 oz rod that is great for plugging and light surf work. This is the one that Chuck did the fishscale wrap on if anyone is interested in seeing one.

Robert


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I wanna see it and learn how to do the scale wrap!!


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Well my trip to Wyoming fell out. So I am going to try to make it.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

saltysurf said:


> Well my trip to Wyoming fell out. So I am going to try to make it.


I hope everything is OK


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

gilly21 said:


> I hope everything is OK


Nope just airline tickets are way high for short notice flights to there.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

saltysurf said:


> Nope just airline tickets are way high for short notice flights to there.


That is a shame....

Robert


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Has a place and time been chosen for this party yet? I need to line a a babysitter to be able to make it.

John


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't plan on building, but very interested in buy/sell/trade opportunities.

I'll sign up to drive if anybody wants to ride.

Danny


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys got a firm time place and date yet? I might be able to break loose and get to it.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

luvs2fish said:


> I don't plan on building, but very interested in buy/sell/trade opportunities.
> 
> I'll sign up to drive if anybody wants to ride.
> 
> Danny


If Imout of your way no worries I will just have to catch a later one but would love to attend


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

As of right now we are trying to firm up Jan. 23rd at my place. Chuck and I will discuss brainstorms this week and try to come up with an agenda. Please post topics you guys want to discuss. It is our intention to make this an informitive meeting that will continue to gain momentum. We want to host events through out the year to do some hands on demos as well as develope a network of builders within our area. This is not a money making venture but a sharing of knowledge and help on hangups. As far as the swapping goes I dont mind but do not want that to be the main focus of the meeting.

The last point being said I believe Chuck is planning to meet at Fishsticks4U to do a meet and greet with Scott late morning. Then at a designated time head to my place and do the remaining demo stuff. We plan to have some food and drinks and expect to have everyone who wants to attend to bring something to contribute. FYI I will definitely have beer on hand and welcome additional contributions. 

Again We will hash out the details this week and start a new post next Monday with final detail and schedule. I really think this is an awsome idea and really hope to see it become successful. With the backing of at least three major players in the rod development realm and components, the possibilities are endless.

My place is:
3613 Highland Creek Dr.
Apex, NC 27539

if you want to map quest it.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

To echo what Steve said, this is a rod building meeting first. I dont mind the swap meet and will bring stuff myself. The reason for the swap meet is for all the misc things that we encounter as rodbuilders. The couple extra guides that we have that will have a rare chance of using or what not. Right now we need you guys suggestions of what you would like to see at this meeting. The layout and demo of a dec wrap will happen for sure, but what else would you like to see? Guide foot prep, different guide choices, stripping a rod, handle and grip construction, applying epoxy? Serve up your ideas and we will try to cover what we can. Right now It looks like we will have at least some of Tommy Farmers new line of blanks and completed rods to demo, Some of Ryan White's Hatteras Jack brand blanks to demo and several of our own rods with various wraps for you guys to check out. I will have copy's of Billy Vivona's Decrative Wraps book on hand, and will bring my lap top with Visual Wrap software installed if anyone is interested in learning anything about it. I do also plan to get to Fishsticks before we get started so anyone that is wanting to can go through the shop, meet Scott and Karen and pick up supplies. This is something that Steve and myself hope to make happen on a regular basis, and am planning on doing one at my place, and Scott at Fishsticks has already expressed interest in doing one at his shop.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like a good time. I will definitely try to make this and help out any way I can. Just let me know what you need.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I have always failed at "marblizing"?? Think that's what it is called

Would love to learn how to do that properly...

Thnx for doing this and it sounds like this is shaping up nicely


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Me as well would love to help out but more on the learning factor my wraps look nice yes I think But they arent have of what they could be as you all know. There are alot of things I would like to see, And I might just have to bring one of my woodring wraps to show in person if someone would like to look at them. Also I could bring Some lil smokies and bbq sauce where i am from they go good with beer lol. What would you all think about makeing a video base on the demos and at the end of the year all the videos could maybe be sold for a cherity foundation to a cause we could later find out. You all know that this is going to get huge. And there will be so much to benifit from these meetings that is great that people are getting thier motors running for this already and the 23rd will be here before we know it. I hope the weather stays fair.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

saltysurf said:


> Me as well would love to help out but more on the learning factor my wraps look nice yes I think But they arent have of what they could be as you all know. There are alot of things I would like to see, And I might just have to bring one of my woodring wraps to show in person if someone would like to look at them. Also I could bring Some lil smokies and bbq sauce where i am from they go good with beer lol. What would you all think about makeing a video base on the demos and at the end of the year all the videos could maybe be sold for a cherity foundation to a cause we could later find out. You all know that this is going to get huge. And there will be so much to benifit from these meetings that is great that people are getting thier motors running for this already and the 23rd will be here before we know it. I hope the weather stays fair.


I am short on cash at the moment but as soon as I have the extra dough I want to get myself a lathe. I for one am very interested in some wood handles and such.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

gilly21 said:


> I am short on cash at the moment but as soon as I have the extra dough I want to get myself a lathe. I for one am very interested in some wood handles and such.


Not the handels the wraps its what my brother calls them they look sorta like a tiger wrap but they arent. Looks like some one too a thin sheet of wood and wrapped the rod. I just finished my last rod tonight make 8 total that I have to put finish on I will post pics I just a sec on my profile.Though wood handels would be sweet but i think the wieght might be alil more then one would want


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

gilly21 said:


> I am short on cash at the moment but as soon as I have the extra dough I want to get myself a lathe. I for one am very interested in some wood handles and such.


Do you have some spare old drills I can show you how to make one if you do


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Mark me as tentative. I don't have any extra rod building skills not present on the board, but am a pretty good BBQ cook and can bring some smoked piggy. The good folks in NC may freak out by seeing tomatoes in the sauce, but don't worry, they're not poisonous!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

skunk king said:


> Mark me as tentative. I don't have any extra rod building skills not present on the board, but am a pretty good BBQ cook and can bring some smoked piggy. The good folks in NC may freak out by seeing tomatoes in the sauce, but don't worry, they're not poisonous!


I prefer mater based BBQ. Vinager based is western NC and Mater base is Eastern. I,m right in the middle so get the best of both.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll just bring some of my familys' lexington style just to make sure There is some quality BBQ there


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Man, I don't care where you are from, you guys missed some SWEET bbq Sat. I slow cooked a pig, with vinegar based sauce D). Yummy..... My brother brought in some OUTRAGEOUS 70 dollar cheesecake that was done up like one of those chocolate turtles, pecans, caramel, chocolate..... potato salad, cole slaw (the real stuff not that red crap, LOL), beans, deviled eggs, cookies, cake, brownies, doughnuts, I mean THE WORKS!! Yummy yummy yummy. 

Robert


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> Man, I don't care where you are from, you guys missed some SWEET bbq Sat. I slow cooked a pig, with vinegar based sauce D). Yummy..... My brother brought in some OUTRAGEOUS 70 dollar cheesecake that was done up like one of those chocolate turtles, pecans, caramel, chocolate..... potato salad, cole slaw (the real stuff not that red crap, LOL), beans, deviled eggs, cookies, cake, brownies, doughnuts, I mean THE WORKS!! Yummy yummy yummy.
> 
> Robert


Dang you I just got done eating and now Im hungry agian:beer:


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> Man, I don't care where you are from, you guys missed some SWEET bbq Sat. I slow cooked a pig, with vinegar based sauce D). Yummy..... My brother brought in some OUTRAGEOUS 70 dollar cheesecake that was done up like one of those chocolate turtles, pecans, caramel, chocolate..... potato salad, cole slaw (the real stuff not that red crap, LOL), beans, deviled eggs, cookies, cake, brownies, doughnuts, I mean THE WORKS!! Yummy yummy yummy.
> 
> Robert


Next time give a warning or somethin, I dun drooled all over my keyboard.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

OK here is what we go for now. I plan on meeting those interested at Fishsticks at 9am. This will give the guys who want it an opportunity to check Scotts place, and pick up supplies.We are planning on heading over to Steves house about 11. Right now we will be doing a decrative wrap demo, and a guide prep, wrap, and epoxy by Scott Parsons, who owns fishsticks and Threadmaster Epoxies among other brands.I will go over my setup for dec wraps and how I plan and layout the wrap. There are some usefull tips that I have read, learned and picked up from people for this. I will also have Billy Vivona's Decorative Wraps book on hand and will go through the book a little, and show how usefull it is for doing wraps. I am trying to bring my laptop with visualwrap software, but as of right now I am having trouble loading it. I am checking to see if it is vista compatable, so I cant say for sure that I will have it available. Everyone bring some food and drinks, I dont think anyone has a problem with some beers, but dont come planning on getting trashed....I plan on bringing a BBQ shoulder lexington style and maybe some cheesecake for desert. We will probably be posting a sign up sheet to make sure that we are all comfortable.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I think I missed something somewhere but where is Fishsticks?

I am hoping for a how to start demo, look at blanks, guides and get a little 101 on rod building. ANytihng I see will be new to me and let me know if I want to get further into this side of the hobby:redface:


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Fishsticks is in Raleigh, the only rod building supply house that I know of in North Carolina. Anyone from my area that would like to follow/ride with me, let me know


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Fishsticks
7145 North Ridge Drive
Raleigh, NC 27615-7038

1-919-900-8998

For those that are GPS minded....LOL

Robert Hudak


----------



## fishnaddict (Nov 6, 2006)

What time schedule for the get together? I am very interested in attending, I get off work that morning so I may be a little scatterbrained.
Rob


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ryan Y said:


> I got a couple rod blanks I need to unload that are good for that. They are Chinese made with a clear finish. I think they are 40-50 pound class though and 7 feet. I've built two spinning boat rods on them and they are great. They feel like they have a tip for Live Bait rods but more parabolic.
> They would make excellent beginner blnaks for what you need.


Ryan, I will have to pass on those blanks, something else came up....

Robert


----------

